# Fujita Seiko: Last of the Koga Ninja



## Henso (Apr 11, 2004)

For factual information on the reputed 14th and last head of the Koga Ryu Wada Ha, visit fujitaseiko.tripod.com. This site was composed from independent sources and was designed to assist interested parties, especially aspiring ninjutsu students, to arrive at a historically accurate understanding of Fujita's martial arts career. 

This site contains rare photos of and diagrams by Fujita. Please visit the site and forward your critiques and comments.

Phillip T. Hevener, 4th Dan
Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu


----------



## Albertus (Feb 10, 2008)

Can anyone confirm that soon there will be a book released by Phillip T. Hevener called Fujita Seiko : The Last Koga Ninja ???
And what will be the ISBN number?


----------



## Henso (Feb 23, 2008)

I can verify that it is already available._https://www2.xlibris.com/bookstore/bookdisplay.asp?bookid=38459_


----------



## Albertus (Apr 16, 2008)

_Quote:_
_Originally Posted by *Henso* _
_Albertus,

I noticed a while ago that you expressed interest in the publication of my book. Have you read it? and if so, what did you think?
_ 

_Hello Henso, greetings to you._
_Yes I have obtained a copy of your book and did read it. I think it is a very good book on a very interesting subject, although some information was already on your website, most of it was new. _
_But I want to give you some hints for the second printing : put more pictures in it of Fujita Seiko, I know there are a lot circulating on the internet but you see them rarely in books. _
_Secondly I missed an extensive bibliography of all the books Master Fujita has written, I have found 13 titles contributed to him, another 3 on which he was co-author and one other which he supervised, plus two French translations. It would be a hugh bonus if this information was added to the book. _
_But apart from that you did a great job, thanks! Albertus_


----------



## orang_baik (May 22, 2008)

must see his technique before can give any judgement


----------



## jks9199 (May 22, 2008)

orang_baik said:


> must see his technique before can give any judgement


Since he's dead, that's unlikely.  However, multiple accounts strongly suggest that Fujita Seiko deliberately chose not to pass on the ninjutsu system he learned.


----------



## orang_baik (May 23, 2008)

so there's no video of him ?

and there is no apprentice of him ?

what a waste


----------



## jks9199 (May 23, 2008)

orang_baik said:


> so there's no video of him ?
> 
> and there is no apprentice of him ?
> 
> what a waste


He died in the 60s in Japan.  It's possible somebody has film of him -- but that doesn't mean they're going to post it.

You might check out http://fujitaseiko.tripod.com/ for some information about Fujita Seiko.  There are some photographs there.


----------



## blood shadow (May 26, 2008)

He didnt pass it on because he thought people would think of it as a joke.And most people do because of lame movies like american ninja its sad I think.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 26, 2008)

I had read two different versions of this man's death. One was that he and a bunch of his students were involved in a fatal vehicle accident and they all died and thats why he didn't pass his art to anyone. The other was that he died from drinking too much sake and contracted cirrhosis of the liver and decided that he didn't want to pass the Koga Ryu Wada Ha and let the art die with him. There's an obiturary reflecting this version and its probably the more truthful version.


----------



## Henso (May 28, 2008)

The version reflected in the obituary is the correct one. As concerns Fujita's skill, there is not much doubt from both his reputation and his widely publicized antics, that it was considerable.

If anyone happens to read my work, please post a critique.

Thanks!


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 28, 2008)

Sure will Henso.....


----------



## allenjp (Jul 17, 2008)

This is very interesting to me.

The Fujita Seiko website listed contains information that seems to contradict what a lot of people here have said about the true history of the shinobi no mono. But when I point that out, either noone is willing, or noone is able to shed light on the apparent contradiction. With so many different authors and historians saying so many different things, one is led to wonder if any truth will ever be discovered about them...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 17, 2008)

allenjp said:


> This is very interesting to me.
> 
> The Fujita Seiko website listed contains information that seems to contradict what a lot of people here have said about the true history of the shinobi no mono. But when I point that out, either noone is willing, or noone is able to shed light on the apparent contradiction. With so many different authors and historians saying so many different things, one is led to wonder if any truth will ever be discovered about them...


 
Well, I may be talking out my *** here I have no idea, but I wonder if any of that has to do with the fact that there were over 70 Ryu at one time, and speaking on "Generic" history of ninjas would be like saying "Native American Tribes wore their hair in Mowhawks, Scalped their enemies and Killed the whiteman on sight"... probably true of This tribe or that... but not true as a whole.


----------



## allenjp (Jul 17, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Well, I may be talking out my *** here I have no idea, but I wonder if any of that has to do with the fact that there were over 70 Ryu at one time, and speaking on "Generic" history of ninjas would be like saying "Native American Tribes wore their hair in Mowhawks, Scalped their enemies and Killed the whiteman on sight"... probably true of This tribe or that... but not true as a whole.


 
Good point. There are some here who kinda tend to put themselves out as local ninja experts that may do well to consider this fact. 

Have you read any of this fujita seiko website?


----------



## Henso (Jul 19, 2008)

As concerns the availability of the book, Amazon and the publisher, Xlibris, are the best places to pick it up. Moving onto the matter of the history behind the book, you'll notice that the reviews listed on Amazon speak consistently as to the research behind the work.

The book contains 143 endotes and a bibliography of about 30 books, including at least 5 works by Fujita, himself. Fujita's works, Koga-ryu Ninja Ichidaiki, Ninjutsu Hiroku, Kempo Gokui Atemi No Sakkatsu, and his obitaury, are the source of most the information in the book. The other works are publications by the Nihon Kobudo Shinkokai, The Bugei Ryuha Daijiten, and supporting works and letters by other authors.

The last sources were the students of Fujita, himself. Photos of Fujita, densho, etc.

Regards,

Phillip T Hevener


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 19, 2008)

allenjp said:


> Good point. There are some here who kinda tend to put themselves out as local ninja experts that may do well to consider this fact.
> 
> Have you read any of this fujita seiko website?


 
Bits and pieces.  How true it is, I have no idea... I'm far from a ninja historian.  LOL.


----------



## orang_baik (Jul 23, 2008)

Obi Wan Shinobi said:


> I had read two different versions of this man's death. One was that he and a bunch of his students were involved in a fatal vehicle accident and they all died and thats why he didn't pass his art to anyone. The other was that he died from drinking too much sake and contracted cirrhosis of the liver and decided that he didn't want to pass the Koga Ryu Wada Ha and let the art die with him. There's an obiturary reflecting this version and its probably the more truthful version.




Now I remember !!!!!
My sensei was told me about him but I forgot his name until now

yes my sensel told me about the first version about his death
where he and his top students died from the falling car from the cliff


----------

